# Forward Emergency Braking



## mmalcolm (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey all!! 
Newbie to the forum here. I just purchased a used (certified) 2016 Murano Platinum. While driving, the FEB light (two cars crashing) illuminates for no apparent reason (no cars around whatsoever). The manual says that when this happens outside of a near collision, that FEB is unavailable. OK....thanks for that, but what is causing this? The only way to make it disappear is by shutting the car off and restarting it. This also disables the adaptive cruise control (so it must be a camera thing?) Anyway, I searched on this forum and only found one guy who has had this happen, and nobody posted an answer. And he isn't responding. So, any help/experiences with this would be greatly appreciated.
~Mike


----------



## Paul53 (Jul 18, 2017)

mmalcolm said:


> Hey all!! Newbie to the forum here. I just purchased a used (certified) 2016 Murano Platinum. While driving, the FEB light (two cars crashing) light illuminates for no apparent reason (no cars around whatsoever). The manual says that when this happens outside of a near collision, that FEB is unavailable. OK....thanks for that, but what is causing this? The only way to make it disappear is by shutting the car off and restarting. This also disables the adaptive cruise control (so it must be a camera thing?) Anyway, I did a search on this forum and only found one guy who has had this happen, and nobody posted an answer. And he isn't responding. So, any help/experiences with this would be greatly appreciated.
> ~Mike


Hi Mike, This same thing is happening with my 2015 Murano Platinum. I've had my car into my local Nissan dealer twice so far. The 1st time they said it just needed a "recalibration". When that did not fix the problem, I brought the car in again, and then they replaced the sensor. Today is the 1st day I'm driving the car since the sensor replacement, and the FEB light came on 15 min after I started my trip into work, and again 10 min after I started on my way home. I just called the dealer to schedule their 3rd attempt at the end of this month. They have told me they had their best technician (the shop foreman) working on my car each of the 1st 2 visits. Were you ever able to get to the bottom of the problem for your car?


----------



## lauralou1957 (Apr 17, 2018)

I leased a 2018 Nissan Rogue on Jan 15, 2018 and immediately the FEB light (two cars crashing) either was blinking or remained on, went off, blinking...However, on February 6th, during a left hand turn with no other cars in front of mine, the car automatic forward emergency braking system stopped my car for no apparent reason and luckily I wasn't rear ended by the vehicle behind me. I took the vehicle in to be checked on February 9th. The senior mechanic did not know how to fix it and the dealership gave me a loaner. I have had the loaner since and it is now April 16. Nissan Consumer Affairs will not buy me out of the lease and do not know how to fix the vehicle. However, they are being kind enough to allow me to keep the loaner car for an indefinite period of time while they figure out how to repair the vehicle. This is a serious problem and I have asked other Rogue owners and they too have experienced this. Please report this problem. Nissan needs to stand behind their product and do the right thing.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

That's really strange. My 2015 Murano Platinum has never had any issues with FEB. It's got a bit over 42K miles on it. It's warned me a few times when it didn't think I was braking fast enough or when I knew the car turning ahead of me would be out of the way before I got there. I've never had occasion for it to actually engage the breaks though, just the warning.

I'm only popping in to mention this to add a data point that 2015 Murano Platinum isn't showing any problems-at least mine isn't.


----------



## Bb623 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have the same issue with my 2018 Rogue. The dealer just told me to turn the feature off! They also said something about a software update in May. Please keep me posted!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2016)

My new 2018 Murano SV has AEB and IFCW but in three weeks I have not noticed it doing anything. I would like to know it is working but not brave enough to not brake on purpose. I know the Intellgent Cruise Control works and have noticed it slowing me down an the highway. I guess I just hope AEB works if needed.


----------



## Bmaster (May 1, 2018)

This is a broad Nissan Rogue dangerous failure... no one is safe. The FEB activated without cause or warning causing potential catastrophic injury and/or death. It’s unbelievable that Nissan and the Government has not issued an immediate Recall Notice. No formal communication of issue or actions forthcoming.


----------



## laurajd (May 25, 2018)

*Scary*



lauralou1957 said:


> I leased a 2018 Nissan Rogue on Jan 15, 2018 and immediately the FEB light (two cars crashing) either was blinking or remained on, went off, blinking...However, on February 6th, during a left hand turn with no other cars in front of mine, the car automatic forward emergency braking system stopped my car for no apparent reason and luckily I wasn't rear ended by the vehicle behind me. I took the vehicle in to be checked on February 9th. The senior mechanic did not know how to fix it and the dealership gave me a loaner. I have had the loaner since and it is now April 16. Nissan Consumer Affairs will not buy me out of the lease and do not know how to fix the vehicle. However, they are being kind enough to allow me to keep the loaner car for an indefinite period of time while they figure out how to repair the vehicle. This is a serious problem and I have asked other Rogue owners and they too have experienced this. Please report this problem. Nissan needs to stand behind their product and do the right thing.


I am having the same exact problem with a car I leased just last week. It is very scary. It makes me crazy that they do not have a fix 'yet' but won't buy the car right back. They say they can't buy it back until there is a history of unsuccessful fixes. Of course this can't happen at all right now because there is no fix to try. They did call and ask me if they could install brand new software that might possibly be a fix on the vehicle... what? They expect my family and I to test drive their new software??? The original tested software doesn't even work. This is crazy. It also makes me crazy that they are selling these cars with known issues. Someone is going to get killed. I didn't even leave the dealer lot when the malfunction started. Terrible.


----------



## laurajd (May 25, 2018)

I am having the same issue along with the car automatically breaking for no reason. It is so dangerous.


----------



## pkalugin (May 27, 2018)

I just recently purchased a 2016 Nissan Murano and I am having the same issues with the FEB. My first cruise control drive with FEB was a pleasant experience. Cruising on the freeway with the FEB taking over when cars slow down. Then at one point a car slowed down faster than the FEB could respond and my cruise control shutoff as well as the FEB light went on. I didn't think much of it. Shutoff my cruise control and kept driving in traffic. Went to go back to using cruise control and it would not turn on. Searched the manual to no avail. Figured the last thing that came on was the FEB light so checked the manual how to turn it off/on. Found the settings to turn off FEB perhaps thinking I could reset it that way. Turned it off and the light stayed on, (good cause that is what it is for), then turned it back on and the light was still on. Well that is full of crap. With the FEB on I couldn't use cruise control. Not a problem to have on a long road trip. Figured I would try and shut off the car the next chance I got and see if that reset the light. It did...for the next 15 minutes of driving and then it came back on disabling cruise control. The best success I had with being able to use cruise control is when first starting the vehicle, I would immediately turn off FEB and turn on cruise control. This would last for a while depending if I was cruising. Once a vehicle is in front and cruise control is turned off FEB randomly shuts off. I haven't been able to make any sense of it.

I haven't had FEB completely stop my car which is a scary issue. I really do not want to experience this situation. Unfortunately I am not in an area to send the car to a Nissan dealership...at least not for a few more days. Anyone have solutions, I would love to hear them.

Thanks.


----------



## Adriller (Jun 26, 2017)

I also have the 2015 and it works perfectly except with an iPhone.
What I am curious about is if anyone with a 2015 has had enough guts to see if the car would actually stop or in this model year does it only slow the car?


----------



## johnskip (Jun 16, 2018)

We are experiencing the same issue on our 2018 Rogue.


----------



## archer0206 (Jul 16, 2018)

*FEB Engages on 2017.5 Rogue*

I also have a 2017.5 Nissan Rogue and similarly to others, in May the FEB engaged independently with nothing in front of me. In fact, I was able to continue driving forward once it disengaged. Very lucky to not have anyone behind me (like others here as well) and to have been traveling at a slow speed. I called the dealer where I purchased the vehicle from (brand new in September) and was told the next appointment was over a week out - no sense of urgency. Took in the vehicle and they could not find what made the FEB engage, but reset the system. [I have had some other strange electronic related issues too that have resulted me taking the car to the dealer, but this is the most dangerous]. After the dealer looked it over, and reset the system, I was sent on my way, being told they could not identify it, there must have been something there I could not see, and perhaps just shut off the feature (which others have noted here is a lame answer for an expensive feature that also controls cameras and such). I completed a survey for Nissan about my feelings on this issue and was contacted by corporate, they will not buy me out of my car/replace the vehicle, but are sending a specialist out next week (7/23) to look a the issue. I am also driving around afraid this will engage independently again and this time perhaps be worse. I will update when the Specialist reviews the system if people are interested. In the meantime Nissan Consumer rep gave me the BBB number and told me I could call - I am tempted to reach out. Has anyone else?


----------



## MMeaden (Jul 30, 2018)

lauralou1957 said:


> I leased a 2018 Nissan Rogue on Jan 15, 2018 and immediately the FEB light (two cars crashing) either was blinking or remained on, went off, blinking...However, on February 6th, during a left hand turn with no other cars in front of mine, the car automatic forward emergency braking system stopped my car for no apparent reason and luckily I wasn't rear ended by the vehicle behind me. I took the vehicle in to be checked on February 9th. The senior mechanic did not know how to fix it and the dealership gave me a loaner. I have had the loaner since and it is now April 16. Nissan Consumer Affairs will not buy me out of the lease and do not know how to fix the vehicle. However, they are being kind enough to allow me to keep the loaner car for an indefinite period of time while they figure out how to repair the vehicle. This is a serious problem and I have asked other Rogue owners and they too have experienced this. Please report this problem. Nissan needs to stand behind their product and do the right thing.


I bought a brand new 2018 Rogue on June 6th. Within 3 days the malfunction light was coming on every time I drove the vehicle. On 4 or 5 occasions in the first 2 weeks of ownership it hard broke and almost got me in a few rear-end collisions. I took it to the dealership and no one seemed to know what the problem was. They wiped off the Nissan logo at the front where the radar detection system is housed and told me to monitor the situation. It happened again 2 days later. I tool the car back again, they deactivated the system and ordered a replacement part. Unfortunately they were unaware that the detection system needed to be manually deactivated every time I started the car and that evening it happened 2 more times at high speeds on the highway. I was beyond upset and refused to keep the car given it was only 3 weeks old and had endangered my life and that of others around me on more than 7 occasions. The dealership replaced my car after a week of negotiations with Nissan Canada. No one from the dealership or Nissan Canada is willing to acknowledge the severity of this defect nor have they apologized.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Phil T said:


> My new 2018 Murano SV has AEB and IFCW but in three weeks I have not noticed it doing anything. I would like to know it is working but not brave enough to not brake on purpose. I know the Intellgent Cruise Control works and have noticed it slowing me down an the highway. I guess I just hope AEB works if needed.


Probably a good way to test the AEB system is to put up a large cardboard barrier in your driveway and drive into it slowly.


----------



## Adriller (Jun 26, 2017)

OK, I had been bragging that I did not have this as a problem. Well two weeks ago the warnings started showing up and the adaptable cruise was disengaged. I knew, from this Forum, that Nissan has a problem here and went to the dealership well armed with the documentation from this site. The service manager said he had seen the problem before and it is usually one of three things. One, something to do with corrosion of whatever of the sensor, (2) a bracket is causing it to not be aimed correctly, and (3) was not mentioned. 

Anyway, it took an hour to find the problem and I was told it would need a new part which was not in stock. They received it within a day and another appointment was made with an expected repair time of 3.5 hours. They furnish a loaner at no charge to me and the repair was done and as of now it is working. They still charged me $100 of the billing that was over $1000. I do not think I should have been charged at all as this seems to be a generic problem and should have recall. I am going ahead with contacting various federal agencies as to the problem. This information was given to me by Consumer Reports after an inquiry to them.


----------



## Adriller (Jun 26, 2017)

Hmmmmm. I just wrote a lengthly reply that was not posted.

I had been bragging that my Murano's Adaptive cruise and AEB were working perfectly. That ended. Not to type out the entire incident again but it is now working after one appointment of an hour to find out the problem and then a 3.5 hour appointment to replace the part. Total $1100!!!! I was not charged for the loaner car and $100 for the repair. I really do not think I should need to pay anything as this seems to be a generic problem with the system.

I am in the process of writing to several Federal agencies regarding this matter. The appropriate agencies and their addresses were supplied by Consumer Reports after an inquiry. It appears from the postings on this Forum that this should be a recall.


----------



## kudachi (Aug 20, 2018)

Did they apply the new software to your car? How did it go?


----------



## kudachi (Aug 20, 2018)

Have they applied the new software to your vehicle? How did it go? Did it fix it?


----------



## Marsha Littleton (Sep 11, 2018)

We recently bought a 2018 Nissan Rogue. Last week I was driving down a neighborhood street at about 30 mph. There were no cars anywhere around. The car suddenly made a terrible grinding noise, lights flashed briefly on the dash, then it came to a dead stop. In the middle of the road. The dealership said they couldn’t duplicate what happened (of course not), nor did anything show up as an error code on their scan. This is a known issue with cars equipped with “Driver Assistance” technology that will be on all new cars within a few years. 

The dealership also told me drainage covers or other metal in the road, or even small birds, AND railroad tracks can trigger the sensor. He told me to call Nissan. So we did. All they will do is open a “repair history” investigation, based on the laws of our state. Which is just their way of getting out of the “Lemon Law” requirement of multiple repairs on the same defect. By saying they cannot “duplicate the problem”, there were no repairs. We understand the emergency brake can be turned off, but it’s set to “on” by default so we have to turn it off every time we start the car. And I’m not sure it will remain off while driving. 

This was an incredibly unnerving experience and thankfully no one was behind me. It would’ve been a collision for sure. This is a dangerous and possibly deadly feature that needs to be fixed by Nissan.


----------



## Brian N (Aug 30, 2019)

Has there been any fixes for this?
We just bought a 2017 Rogue. In the morning, the FEB warning light comes on. But, it seems to go away later in the day.
My wife, who drives it, says it may be the fog that causes it, but, not sure.


----------



## Sharif Azami (Jan 27, 2020)

lauralou1957 said:


> I leased a 2018 Nissan Rogue on Jan 15, 2018 and immediately the FEB light (two cars crashing) either was blinking or remained on, went off, blinking...However, on February 6th, during a left hand turn with no other cars in front of mine, the car automatic forward emergency braking system stopped my car for no apparent reason and luckily I wasn't rear ended by the vehicle behind me. I took the vehicle in to be checked on February 9th. The senior mechanic did not know how to fix it and the dealership gave me a loaner. I have had the loaner since and it is now April 16. Nissan Consumer Affairs will not buy me out of the lease and do not know how to fix the vehicle. However, they are being kind enough to allow me to keep the loaner car for an indefinite period of time while they figure out how to repair the vehicle. This is a serious problem and I have asked other Rogue owners and they too have experienced this. Please report this problem. Nissan needs to stand behind their product and do the right thing.





Marsha Littleton said:


> We recently bought a 2018 Nissan Rogue. Last week I was driving down a neighborhood street at about 30 mph. There were no cars anywhere around. The car suddenly made a terrible grinding noise, lights flashed briefly on the dash, then it came to a dead stop. In the middle of the road. The dealership said they couldn’t duplicate what happened (of course not), nor did anything show up as an error code on their scan. This is a known issue with cars equipped with “Driver Assistance” technology that will be on all new cars within a few years.
> 
> The dealership also told me drainage covers or other metal in the road, or even small birds, AND railroad tracks can trigger the sensor. He told me to call Nissan. So we did. All they will do is open a “repair history” investigation, based on the laws of our state. Which is just their way of getting out of the “Lemon Law” requirement of multiple repairs on the same defect. By saying they cannot “duplicate the problem”, there were no repairs. We understand the emergency brake can be turned off, but it’s set to “on” by default so we have to turn it off every time we start the car. And I’m not sure it will remain off while driving.
> 
> This was an incredibly unnerving experience and thankfully no one was behind me. It would’ve been a collision for sure. This is a dangerous and possibly deadly feature that needs to be fixed by Nissan.


Hello friend,

I also bought a Nissan Rogue 2018, till now three times this problem happened to me too without any reason start breaking luckily there was no any car in the back, can you do a favor to tell me what happened to your case and did they fixed your car? Im living in Sacramento California if you are also here please let me know or you know any one living here i want to open a case about this issue and i want to help each other to solve this problem.


----------



## Livehappydrinkcoffee (Sep 27, 2021)

lauralou1957 said:


> I leased a 2018 Nissan Rogue on Jan 15, 2018 and immediately the FEB light (two cars crashing) either was blinking or remained on, went off, blinking...However, on February 6th, during a left hand turn with no other cars in front of mine, the car automatic forward emergency braking system stopped my car for no apparent reason and luckily I wasn't rear ended by the vehicle behind me. I took the vehicle in to be checked on February 9th. The senior mechanic did not know how to fix it and the dealership gave me a loaner. I have had the loaner since and it is now April 16. Nissan Consumer Affairs will not buy me out of the lease and do not know how to fix the vehicle. However, they are being kind enough to allow me to keep the loaner car for an indefinite period of time while they figure out how to repair the vehicle. This is a serious problem and I have asked other Rogue owners and they too have experienced this. Please report this problem. Nissan needs to stand behind their product and do the right thing.


Please contact attorney John Emerson (833-244-7357) as his team is looking into filing a class action law suit for this issue, for previous and current owners/lessees. My new leased Nissan has had this light go off multiple times.


----------



## Livehappydrinkcoffee (Sep 27, 2021)

Sharif Azami said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> I also bought a Nissan Rogue 2018, till now three times this problem happened to me too without any reason start breaking luckily there was no any car in the back, can you do a favor to tell me what happened to your case and did they fixed your car? Im living in Sacramento California if you are also here please let me know or you know any one living here i want to open a case about this issue and i want to help each other to solve this problem.


Please contact attorney John Emerson (833-244-7357) as his team is looking into filing a class action law suit for this issue, for previous and current owners/lessees. My new leased Nissan has had this light go off multiple times!


----------

